# New Cronk Howler



## Rich Cronk

I just completed this howler this morning. It is 7&1/4" long when measured in a straight line, and is 2&1/4" across front of barrel. This is a thin, light weight howler with very good tone, and is very loud.


















I am attaching some recordings that I made with this little howler.


----------



## BondCoCoyote

Sounds pretty good, I especially like the pup distress!


----------



## prairiewolf

Rich, what is the difference in your black and your white toneboards.Also how much is this howler?


----------



## Rich Cronk

prairiewolf said:


> Rich, what is the difference in your black and your white toneboards.Also how much is this howler?


------------------------------------------------
The tone board is cut directly into the horn on above howler, the horn being black isn't MY fault Wolf, blame the cow that grew it.







My tone boards are all a little different because I make em that way with my imagination. "It Orta be a bit steeper right about here", "Well , about there oughta do it". Hey, if you want that howler, you can have it for 30.00.


----------



## prairiewolf

LOL, sorry Rich I didnt look that close at it. Now that you pointed it out I can tell.


----------



## Rich Cronk

prairiewolf said:


> LOL, sorry Rich I didnt look that close at it. Now that you pointed it out I can tell.


-------------------------------------------------------
Did ya hafta put yer glasses on? I know that I can't see very well without my reading glasses.







Just messing with ya Wolf, I can't help myself sometimes.


----------



## prairiewolf

Yep, I sure did, it also looked like 80.00 instead of 30.00 until I put them on. LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Looks like another cracker Rich.


----------



## Rick Howard

Nice Rich. I will have one of these before the season starts!


----------



## prairiewolf

Nope Don didnt get it, I did.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks, I lost a howler last year and this looked liked a good replacement.


----------



## youngdon

Dang Rich you've been busy !


----------



## Rich Cronk

youngdon said:


> Dang Rich you've been busy !


----------------------------------------
It has been pretty hot here, so I go out to the shop early in the morning to work on a call while it is still cool out there. Everything went real smooth with this howler, and I got it all done in one day. They don't all cooperate that well. I plan to start another howler tomorrow morning, so wish me good uck.


----------



## youngdon

LOL GOOD UCK Rich Stay cool !


----------



## prairiewolf

Got my new Cronk Howler today along with the tiny horn tip call. This howler is GREAT and the tiny horn tip is just what I wanted.Only thing else I have to say is anyone that doesnt have one of Rich's Howlers is missing out on one great call. You all know I make calls and even make a tiny howler with extention tube and I dont usually go around suggesting another makers calls. LOL But that has changed *get one of his howlers !*
Thanks Rich


----------



## Rich Cronk

Prairiewolf,
Thanks for the kind words sir! I am finishing up another howler right now for itzDirty, because he wants one like yours. His isn't quite like yours but it is a dandy for certain.


----------



## Rick Howard

Shhhhhhh...... don't talk so loud the wife is right here. LOL I Can't wait. Thanks Rich.


----------

